# Lynnhaven Inlet 7/19



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished the outgoing this afternoon. The temperature was hot but the fishing was not. Still managed about 20 small croakers and two spot on Fishbites. Trying Bass Pro's Offshore Angler Octopus Beak size 4 hooks...I wouldn't recommend them...too small and easily gut hooked.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the report, Phil. Did you see if a lot of crabs were caught there?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I tried crabbing on the side but only caught and released a few small ones. Lynnhaven Pier says that are doing well with crabs.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Are they replacing the pilings of the Lesner bridge or putting the new bridge on the existing pilings. Just wondering if it's messing up sheepshead fishing.


----------



## flounder hounder (Jun 24, 2015)

I go with a friend of mine every now and again when he goes crabbing. You can literally have overflowing buckets of crabs if you go out on a kayak and crab around those grass beds. From what he says the crabs are a lot bigger than what you would get crabbing on the beach


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the crab tips, fellas. 

I didn't even know you could catch Sheepshead there. I've heard tog before but if sheepshead are possibility then hm...


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Shoot I forgot to ask! Did you see if the mullets are in thick at Lynnhaven? I remember years ago they would be breaking the surface all over the place.


----------



## justaguppy (Apr 24, 2011)

The finger mullet are in at Lynnhaven. Also, there's a blue crab in the cast net with just about every throw.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Plenty of small mullet in Lynnhaven. I see them mostly at low tide.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info, guys. Will have to catch some bait if I'm out for flounder again this season.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Hooked4Life...nice catch at KSP.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Thanks, Phil. Was just my day


----------

